# Using subtitles



## Blu-wolf (Jul 10, 2016)

I must be unusual--I will load subtitles on my own movies even though I can hear fine (usually using headphones) and the movies are in my native language.  For some reason, I like having the words at the bottom.  There are times I think actors mumble too much and it really is hard to hear them, so subtitles are a life saver in those cases otherwise you miss a plot point.  I feel too many films have extremes in volume (talking one minute, explosion next) that I keep the volume quieter than normal so I don't blow my ears out.

Anyone else continually keep subtitles on or load them the minute the movie starts?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 10, 2016)

I usually keep Swedish subtitles on my English media. I rarely if ever need them, but it's become a bit of a sport for myself and some language nerd buddies of mine to play "Spot the Subtitle Error" whenever we're watching something. It honestly enriches my experience.

So periodically, my Twitter will balloon with #failsubs posts. In which I rant about how X does not mean Y and what were you thinking you silly subtitler.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 10, 2016)

I use subtitles on my Chinese weeaboo cartoons but otherwise no. Might do it if my headphones decide to shit out on me though


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

I only use subtitles on Anime, along with on movies, series, clips, etc that's not in English or Norwegian.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 15, 2016)

I only use subtitles if I don't know the language. I make sure to watch something in it's original language.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I only use subtitles if I don't know the language. I make sure to watch something in it's original language.


its*

www.its-not-its.info: It's not Its | Its not It's


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 15, 2016)

That was a typo. I know the difference


----------



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2016)

Subtitles for me are kinda weird and random. Sometimes I'll watch a movie with subtitles and other times I won't.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 15, 2016)

I always watch my movies with subtitles on. It's either a subconscious effort or a force of habit, though I can't complain because I do like reading. I've yet to watch a movie that has perfect subtitles that match the dialogue; words tend to be abbreviated or scrambled every now and then. I find that amusing!


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 16, 2016)

These days, with ADV and similar companies (including Bandai's in-house translations) doing some REALLY quality work, in general I prefer to watch anime dubbed, rather than subbed.  Notable exceptions include:
- bad sound mixing, making it impossible to decipher what's being said
- The 80s, and some of the early 90s, with some exceptions (exceptions within exceptions!)
- Excel Saga (and even then, I have to pause it time and again, just to catch what the Hell Excel is saying)
- Anything live-action.  Wonders can be done with editing lip-flaps these days by localization teams, but it never works with live action.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 25, 2016)

if i'm watching a foreign film or show i prefer subs over dubs. if ever i'm playing a game or watching things in English, i HATE subtitles. Subtitles can potentially ruin movies/games. They ruin jump-scares, reveals, plot twists, awkward silences, puns, jokes, translations, foreign words, etc.


----------



## Mnyama (Aug 18, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> if i'm watching a foreign film or show i prefer subs over dubs. if ever i'm playing a game or watching things in English, i HATE subtitles. Subtitles can potentially ruin movies/games. They ruin jump-scares, reveals, plot twists, awkward silences, puns, jokes, translations, foreign words, etc.



I totally agree. I always find subs super distracting because it draws my eyes to the bottom of the screen, so I can't pay attention to the visual cues. My room mate used to turn them on all the time for EVERYTHING and I hated it because they always read ahead.


----------



## GesuGesu (Oct 12, 2016)

I use subtitles mostly because of anime but also because I'm slightly hearing impaired, so I can't catch words very well in English either. I'm fairly happy listening to any language song because I can't make out the syllables to ANYTHING though.


----------



## Orgunis (Oct 16, 2016)

I used to watch movies with subtitles but not anymore


----------

